# Question about Microsoft Outlook Web access



## beorning (Apr 14, 2006)

We use this at work. I'm not a fan. I'm trying to figure out how to delete old messages in bulk. So far, all I've figured out is holding down the ctrl key and selecting each message manually then hitting delete. I have eight hundred million messages, though, and would rather not spend the next fourteen years doing this. 

On regular outlook, you can access an options menu through a toolbar at the top of the screen. This isn't an option with web access, as far as I can tell, because the program is in an IE browser window. All the toolbars up top are for IE not Outlook. I do not have access to the regular outlook program. Just the web access version.

Any insight?

Thanks.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

With OWA, it's kind of tough. If it were regular outlook, you could probably just make a rule to delete anything older than a certain date; but you don't have that option in OWA, I believe.

You could maybe try flagging all messages, and then making a rule to delete flagged messages. :shrug:

The other thing you can try (not sure how safe you feel doing this) is asking the admins to do it for you, OR give you settings to put in an email client so that you can do it from there.


----------



## beorning (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks, Kung. I'll probably just ask admin to do it. I'm sure they'll get around to it in the next few years.  My only real concern was taking up unneeded space anyway. They won't let me put in an email client. They're a little uptight, which would be fine if they were any good...


----------



## Junkmanme (Dec 16, 2006)

You might check download.com. I think they have a freeware program that can do what you are after. (Not sure, but I think I saw something like that recently.)


----------

